# Knife 1 Seminar



## Stick Dummy (Oct 29, 2003)

Date:  November 8, 2003 (Saturday)

  Time:  10:00 AM until 4:30 PM   

  Location:  Frederick, Maryland (north of Washington, DC & west of Baltimore, MD)

  Cost:  $40.00 RSVP
	$50.00 at the door 

Point of Contact :StickDummy@aol.com

   The Full Contact Martial Arts Association will be sponsoring a 1 day seminar featuring Dr. David Wink.
   Dr. Wink studied Pekiti-Tirsia under Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje, and Pentjak Silat under Suyardi "Eddie" Jafri in the early 80's.  Dr. Wink has taken what he learned from Gaje and Jafri, combined it with other fighting arts that he has learned and tested it in over 20 years of full-contact fighting to produce the fighting system that he currently teaches.  The introductory knife fighting system that Dr. Wink includes practical and efficient methods for fighting with, or without, a knife.

Knife I Seminar Syllabus

1)    Introductions

        Dr. David Wink

        Knife System

2)    Brief Warm-Up

3)    Side Stepping

4)    Thrusting

        Number 1

        Number 2

        Number 3

        Two-Man Drills

5)    Passing

        Two-Man Drills

6)    Two-Man Flow Drill

7)    Lunch

8)    Knife Tapping

9)    Disarms

10)    Bobbing an Weaving Two-Man Drill

11)    Rubber Knife Fighting

12)    Closing Remarks

13)    Award Certificates


  What to Bring:  A training knife, non-street use  tennis shoes, sweats, or comfortable attire, and eye protection.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope we will get a review!


----------

